# Dogtra 2000 T&B



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to get some opinions on this collar, good, bad, pros and cons? Any other comments on Dogtra in general.

Thanks and God Bless!!!!

Greg


----------



## GrizzlyGabe (May 3, 2006)

I was told they are a great collar by a guy that works at Gander Mountain. I was looking into the 2000 T&B until i got a good deal on a classic 70 G2. The only thing i didn't like about the 2000 was it's beeper is on there for good. connected to the receiver with two cords. Thats they only thing i didn't like about it. Don't know if that helps, but i tried.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Thanks Grizzlygabe!!!!

Greg


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't say anything bad of Dogtra, tossed a coin and first decided on DT SPT7800, had problems with it and now have the 2000T&B. As a field collar for a pointer, it's IMO the best out there.(TT Pro100G2 is a better training collar) It has a no-nonsense layout, easy to reach buttons, one button for every function, DT has 3 buttons for 4 functions- you have to switch back and forth between run/point and momentary/continuous. The Dogtra has two tones on the beeper, helps if you've lost any higher freq. hearing. A friend has one also, and has had no problems. 
My only reservation is for training, the rheostat control isn't consistent or precise enough. And that's why I have a Pro 100G2 as well.[/i]


----------



## GrizzlyGabe (May 3, 2006)

no problem. hope that helped a bit. they 1700 Dogtra is a good looking collar to me. it has a LCD so you can see which level you are which is nice.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the 2002 T&B 2-dog setup. I was torn between this one and the new Sportdog 1850, which is also a train and beeper model. What swayed me was the price, as the breeder who I purchased a pup from is a prostaffer for Dogtra and made me an offer on a new one I couldn't refuse. That being said I like the collar very much. Easy to use, easy to turn on/off. rechargeable transmitter and receiver. The rheostat control I must admit I was a little skeptical about at first. I am used to a collar where I could set 3 separate buttons for 3 separate stimulation levels of my choice from 1-14. Basically a one hand operation. With the rheostat it's a 2 hand operation to increase and deliver the stimulation. This probably not going to be an issue once I get better accustomed to it. I don't think there is a better brand out there as far as dependability, and after the sale service though. If you have not checked out the new Sportdog 1850 do so, it is a very good company also, with very good reports from people that own them, including some top pro's (Tom Dolkens, Rick Smith). Two things that the Sportdog 1850 have going for it is the lightweight compact transmitter and limited lifetime warranty. For the 2 dog folks, the ability to add another collar at any time. The Dogtra 2 dog setup must be purchased as a two dog and additional collars cannot be added later.


----------

